# Petsmart training....



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

have any of you taken your puppy there for puppy obedience or puppy k classes? there is a really good famous training facility a couple miles from my house BUTTT when I called to find out how many people have signed up for the June 12th class she said no one, which does not help me with the socialization. The only benefit is that I'd get 1 on 1 training but no doggie socialization? There are others around also but dont work with my work schedule, and others are about an hour away which is too far to be driving with a puppy. The only option I have left it to take him to petsmart for his first classes.

so anyone have any experience with petsmart training classes? are they any good or did they help you out any?


----------



## Buddy'sDad (Jun 2, 2010)

I took my puppy there when he was around 4 months old. I thought that the trainer was really good. Unfortunately, there was only one other woman in the class with 2 puppies. By the end of the class, she had to drop out because she did not have the time. 
I would definetly use PetSmart for other training classes. I'm not sure that I would attend the beginners class again if I got another dog. Buddy learned a lot and looked forward to the classes, but I would say that I learned more than him. It really teaches you the possitive way of training. You receive a complete booklet by the end of the class for reference. The next time, I will just use what I learned and utilize dog parks in the area for socialization. 

Overall, definetly good training for the money. You may be able to get $20 off the training if you sign up with Banfield. They teach you a lot and have good trainers. The real training is done at home in between sessions. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

He is darling! Lucy is 10 mos. and is in the intermediate class and did beginning at petsmart. There were 3 other dogs in class both times, just the right amount, it is about socializing, I wouldn't do the class if their weren't any pups in it. We have a very good instructor also. Good luck!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would do both! The first one for a good training foundation by a quality instructor for yourself. You often don't find that at Petsmart (typically). I'd do the Petsmart one for extra socialization! Fun times!


----------



## nolster (Mar 21, 2010)

We finished with puppy class at petsmart two weeks ago. The class started out with 10 puppies. By the 3rd week we were down to about 3. The final class it was just us and another. The instructor said that it was typical of people to drop. I would most likely try for the one with the better instructor and maybe some other people will join late.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Both could be a good compromise.

Talk to the petsmart instructor about his/her experience and education.

I firmly believe that a poorly run puppy class can do more harm than good. Someone who is not very experienced will not be able to notice the red flags of issues that need to be addressed with a puppy. They won't be able to pick up on as much dog body language. They won't be as proficient at teaching you. 

Bad dog-dog play, esp between puppies is not setting your dog up for a lifetime of success. I would rather go to an experienced class by myself than to a group class with a not veyr experienced instructor.

THAT said, some pe
tsmart instructors have a ton of experience...which is why it's important to ask. 

Most up-to-date puppy class curriculums are set so new puppies can enroll every week. This coul dmean a puppy class wtih only 1-2 will have more in the class in a few weeks. You could also talk to the instructor about bringing an adult dog for your dog to interact with,.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would go to the other place if it were me. You can take your pup and walk and train him around Petsmart for socialization for free. But you want an instructor that knows what they're doing, and too often Petsmart trainers don't.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Socialization seems (to me) relatively easy to arrange. You should go with whatever will provide you with the best training experience


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Petsmart for the distractions that are present during training class. It really helps teach the dogs to focus on their handlers throughout lots of different distractions. I did basic training there with Jasmine and Jasper. After that, I moved on to a different training facility because I really felt like Petsmart didn't offer what I was looking for in advanced obedience.


----------

